# Can anyone identify this plant??



## Eatonpcat (Jul 3, 2012)

Did some trimming out at the end of the driveway...Hacked on this sucker for about 30 minutes!!


----------



## quads (Jul 4, 2012)

Looks like bittersweet.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 4, 2012)

Is it a bush? A tree? Or a vine on a bush or a tree? LOL

My Wife is really good with the guessing game... Me, not so much.


----------



## btuser (Jul 4, 2012)

quads said:


> Looks like bittersweet.


For his sake I hope you're wrong.


----------



## smoke show (Jul 4, 2012)

Green and leafy. I can tell you what its not.


----------



## charly (Jul 4, 2012)

From doing tree work for years, it's sure looks like poison ivy vine! We use to swing the prentice loader grapple back and forth until we could get the claws flat out to grab onto the vines, then spin the head and tear the vine off the tree. That's the only way anyone allergic would attempt to work around the tree. If you spent 30 minutes in that stuff and it sure looks like poison Ivy vine, your going to be a mess if your allergic. Should have asked before you got into that.


----------



## charly (Jul 4, 2012)

My friend ,that's the mother load of poison ivy. Like I said I worked around it as an Arborist for years. We always said, 3 leaves let it be. Even the root and root hairs on contact will give you poison Ivy. I hope you had gloves on and a long sleeve shirt and long pants. Maybe your one of the lucky ones and not allergic. We ran a 10 inch trunk with ivy vine on it through the wood chipper one time and the guy standing near the truck we were chipping into was out of work for a week after the dust blew back out of the chip box and contaminated him. We'd feed the log into the chipper with the log loader and stand clear. This guy thought he knew it all. Hopefully you didn't touch your face as your eyes can swell shut, then your down for the count. Keep us posted! Hope you come back with good news. Also everything you touched will be contaminated with the oils as well. don't wash your clothes with the rest of the family's or you'll all be in the same boat. A little Urushiol goes a long ways .


----------



## The Beagler (Jul 4, 2012)

Looks like your @$$ will be taking a bath in Clorox by this weekend! Lol!


----------



## smoke show (Jul 4, 2012)

And we lost Eaton. Must be scratching himself???


----------



## The Beagler (Jul 4, 2012)

If you start itching, take a little bit of Clorox bleach & put it on a clean rag.  Not much!  Scratch the rash & just dob the dampened rag to the rash.  It's going to sting like heck for a few seconds, but it relieves the itch quicker than medicine or any cream I've used.  DO NOT USE THIS method ON YOUR FACE... I only used it on my arms & fingers.  Works like a charm for me.  Swimming pool will help too (chlorine).


----------



## charly (Jul 4, 2012)

For Eaton's sake I hope it was all a joke and he already knew what it was.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 4, 2012)

That really looks nasty.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 4, 2012)

charly said:


> From doing tree work for years, it's sure looks like poison ivy vine! We use to swing the prentice loader grapple back and forth until we could get the claws flat out to grab onto the vines, then spin the head and tear the vine off the tree. That's the only way anyone allergic would attempt to work around the tree. If you spent 30 minutes in that stuff and it sure looks like poison Ivy vine, your going to be a mess if your allergic. Should have asked before you got into that.


 
You are the first one in with the correct answer!  Spent my 4th of July morning at the Urgent care because my eyes were swelling shut.  Never had such a rash in my life, Got a steroid shot and a perscription, Stand back, Roid rage to follow!


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 4, 2012)

Glad your ok.  My first thought was poison ivy.  Leaves did not look shiny though.  Any "leaves of three" I let them be.


----------



## smoke show (Jul 4, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> You are the first one in with the correct answer! Spent my 4th of July morning at the Urgent care because my eyes were swelling shut. Never had such a rash in my life, Got a steroid shot and a perscription, Stand back, Roid rage to follow!


 Now you know, next time its the wifes job to prune that bush.


----------



## charly (Jul 5, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> You are the first one in with the correct answer! Spent my 4th of July morning at the Urgent care because my eyes were swelling shut. Never had such a rash in my life, Got a steroid shot and a perscription, Stand back, Roid rage to follow!


Glad you got help early! The worst thing,,,,the rash seems like it takes for ever to go away. And don't worry, the rash doesn't spread. What makes it look that way is the fact that the rash will come out last in the areas that received the least amount of oil. Jewel weed is very good for the rash. I worked with one guy when I use to be on a line clearance crew , trimming the trees around the power lines, that had to leave the job,  because he was so allergic to PI. He would even get it in the winter if he cut any vines what so ever. It's some serious stuff if it gets inside you. I thought it was a joke when you posted that big growth of PI. I use to see it a lot growing on old Sugar Maples for some reason. If we had to fell a tree with the vines on it ,  we would wear hooded sweat shirts all bundled up when it was like 90 outside. Everyone respected the mess it could make of you. You"ll love very hot water on it , as that stops the itching for a while. Keep us posted on how you make out. Sorry to hear it was no joke. I use to have a bit here and there the whole time I was on the line clearance crew. Even washing with Tecnu  PI cleaner after being exposed. Well just think, now you can point the stuff out to all your friends who don't know what it is. The funny thing, you'll notice it all the time on other trees along the road sides as you drive, since you now have respect for it.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 5, 2012)

Glad your o.k...... Its an Independence Day, that you'll remember for years to come! 

(Do you have to work the rest of the week? Hope not, for your sake.)


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 5, 2012)

charly said:


> Glad you got help early! The worst thing,,,,the rash seems like it takes for ever to go away. And don't worry, the rash doesn't spread. What makes it look that way is the fact that the rash will come out last in the areas that received the least amount of oil. Jewel weed is very good for the rash. I worked with one guy when I use to be on a line clearance crew , trimming the trees around the power lines, that had to leave the job, because he was so allergic to PI. He would even get it in the winter if he cut any vines what so ever. It's some serious stuff if it gets inside you. I thought it was a joke when you posted that big growth of PI. I use to see it a lot growing on old Sugar Maples for some reason. If we had to fell a tree with the vines on it , we would wear hooded sweat shirts all bundled up when it was like 90 outside. Everyone respected the mess it could make of you. You"ll love very hot water on it , as that stops the itching for a while. Keep us posted on how you make out. Sorry to hear it was no joke. I use to have a bit here and there the whole time I was on the line clearance crew. Even washing with Tecnu PI cleaner after being exposed. Well just think, now you can point the stuff out to all your friends who don't know what it is. The funny thing, you'll notice it all the time on other trees along the road sides as you drive, since you now have respect for it.


 

Good info on the spreading tip, Never knew that.  I have some of that Technu cleaner, but I did not use it afterwards because I did not realize what an idiot I was and what i had gotten into.

My face looks like Rocky from the movie Mask...Or Rocky from the movie Rocky (Cut me Mick)

Mad Dog,  Working today and tomorrow...Didn't want to blow the vacation days and as it turns out, I am glad i didn't.


----------



## charly (Jul 5, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Good info on the spreading tip, Never knew that. I have some of that Technu cleaner, but I did not use it afterwards because I did not realize what an idiot I was and what i had gotten into.
> 
> My face looks like Rocky from the movie Mask...Or Rocky from the movie Rocky (Cut me Mick)
> 
> Mad Dog, Working today and tomorrow...Didn't want to blow the vacation days and as it turns out, I am glad i didn't.


You did the right thing getting medical attention after that much exposure. Glad to have given you a heads up on what you were cutting. Save that ivy picture and a picture of yourself for your photo memories


----------



## ScotO (Jul 5, 2012)

Holy frigging CRAP!  Wow that is making me itchy just thinking about it!  Glad to hear your gonna be alright, try not to scratch!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 5, 2012)

I just opened this and squirmed a bit when I saw that first pic. Unmistakable.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jul 5, 2012)

Glad you got to the doctor fast ! 3 leaf disasters are the worst poison oak is even worse than Ivy around here. 

Pete


----------



## Bocefus78 (Jul 5, 2012)

Screw trimming it......break out the garden sprayer and the roundup! Glad you are ok! Just be aware, that there is probably more around that location. Keep looking, and keep spraying.


----------



## lukem (Jul 5, 2012)

Hard way to learn, but I bet you'll NEVER make that mistake again.

Hit it HARD with some Crossbow or other woody brush killer.  Roundup will work but be prepared for multiple applications on something that big.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 5, 2012)

I have started dumping excess woodstove ash, rotting wood, chunks of brick in areas where I know there is poison ivy growing in. It slows it or kills it if you really load it on- but you might need something a bit stronger for THAT bush- wow. Reminds me of the plant from  "The Ruins"


----------



## charly (Jul 5, 2012)

Now we need a nice picture of you next to your first posted picture of Mr PI. Can you identify this plant or this man? Hope your healing and not itching too bad.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 5, 2012)

charly said:


> Now we need a nice picture of you next to your first posted picture of Mr PI. Can you identify this plant or this man? Hope your healing and not itching too bad.


 
Thanks Charly...The steroids seem to be drying it up fairly quick!  Looks like I will be back to my normal ugly in  a few days!


----------



## Defiant (Jul 5, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Thanks Charly...The steroids seem to be drying it up fairly quick! Looks like I will be back to my normal ugly in a few days!


Yikes just read the thread That chit is nasty, glad you got the appropriate attention and are healing.


----------



## charly (Jul 5, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Thanks Charly...The steroids seem to be drying it up fairly quick! Looks like I will be back to my normal ugly in a few days!


Glad to hear your doing OK. Who would ever think a plant could cause so much trouble.


----------



## tcassavaugh (Jul 7, 2012)

long ago, before they knew better, my twin brothers camped out over the stone wall near the house in upstate n.y.. they used downed sumac for firewood. of course they were downwind eventually and really got messed up from the smoke. eyes shut, mucus membranes were all messed up. that was in the late 60's. they still have bad reactions to poison ivy. i never had a reaction growing up. using that past information, i did some weed wacking a few years back of weeded areas with shorts on and barefoot (ole country boy) and didn't worry about getting PI  it never having it before and literally playing in it when i was young.....well, i got scratched by some brambles and apparently some of the sap got into the scratches it and that was the beginning of a new relationship. now, i just get the "weed be gone" or "poison ivy killer" and put it in the sprayer. too much of it down here in southern maryland to try and be selective. plus, it gets rid of a bunch of other undesirable weeds.
be careful out there...

cass


----------



## charly (Jul 7, 2012)

tcassavaugh said:


> long ago, before they knew better, my twin brothers camped out over the stone wall near the house in upstate n.y.. they used downed sumac for firewood. of course they were downwind eventually and really got messed up from the smoke. eyes shut, mucus membranes were all messed up. that was in the late 60's. they still have bad reactions to poison ivy. i never had a reaction growing up. using that past information, i did some weed wacking a few years back of weeded areas with shorts on and barefoot (ole country boy) and didn't worry about getting PI it never having it before and literally playing in it when i was young.....well, i got scratched by some brambles and apparently some of the sap got into the scratches it and that was the beginning of a new relationship. now, i just get the "weed be gone" or "poison ivy killer" and put it in the sprayer. too much of it down here in southern maryland to try and be selective. plus, it gets rid of a bunch of other undesirable weeds.
> be careful out there...
> 
> cass


I heard some where's that it takes repeated exposures and then your immune system finally reacts to the oil. I never got it as a kid, but once around it all the time on the line clearance crew, I started getting it. A woman told me her two brothers had a bet to eat poison Ivy, one wasn't allergic, the other brother wound up in the hospital.


----------



## Defiant (Jul 9, 2012)

I know it's a little late, but found this sign on the beach and had to have it for the garage wall


----------



## ScotO (Jul 9, 2012)

We did a dead 60' white oak yesterday that was COVERED in poison ivy! My buddy is the one who gave the estimate on the job while I was away at the beach, since he did the estimate HE'S the one who got to go up and top it, too.......I was careful when felling the trunk, I removed a section of the PI for the wedge and back cut, when I got the trunk on the ground I took a small hatchet and removed the bark behind the vine and pulled it all off, and took it down in the woods. I haven't broken out in a rash (yet, knock on wood), fingers crossed that I don't. He just texted me and said he is COVERED IN IT!! I told him to NEVER give an estimate on a tree with a vine on it until he is certain it is not poison ivy again! Can I use gasoline to remove the urushoil from my tools/saws or what should I use?


----------



## charly (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm thinking mineral spirits, only because every time I used any of the Technu products , I swear that's what one of the ingredients smelled like to me. Mineral spirits. Bet you could wipe your arms with it as well, I know it's not the best thing for your skin straight, but beats the rash. Another thing is to always wash with cold water and soap, warm water opens your pores and really lets the oil take hold. Feel sorry for your friend. You feel like you have the plague when your loaded up.  Tell the homeowner to please remove the vine before you come to remove the tree. It will make it dangerous to climb!  My friend and I were climbing to clear off road primary lines and he wound up cutting a monster vine about 20 feet up with his hand saw, wouldn't you know it the other half of the vine he wasn't holding with gloves hit the inside of his arm with all the juices like a wet mop. An hour later he washed his arm but still wound up with a scar from the stuff about the size of a half dollar. Some nasty stuff. Silent but deadly!


----------



## ScotO (Jul 9, 2012)

He bid this job waaay too cheap.  I would have charged a thousand bucks for the tree we did the other day if I had been the one bidding the job, and that would have been for dealing with that poison ivy!


----------



## charly (Jul 9, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> He bid this job waaay too cheap. I would have charged a thousand bucks for the tree we did the other day if I had been the one bidding the job, and that would have been for dealing with that poison ivy!


I went partners with a friend doing tree work for a while. He would climb, then I would climb the next job. He use to way under bid jobs also. I got less work but got what the job was worth, not ripping anyone off. He use to say a little piece of the pie is better then no piece. That got old quick and we went our separate ways.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 9, 2012)

Scotty...Thanks buddy, you got me scratchin' again!LOL 

Hope you come out of the this Ivy free!


----------



## charly (Jul 10, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> We did a dead 60' white oak yesterday that was COVERED in poison ivy! My buddy is the one who gave the estimate on the job while I was away at the beach, since he did the estimate HE'S the one who got to go up and top it, too.......I was careful when felling the trunk, I removed a section of the PI for the wedge and back cut, when I got the trunk on the ground I took a small hatchet and removed the bark behind the vine and pulled it all off, and took it down in the woods. I haven't broken out in a rash (yet, knock on wood), fingers crossed that I don't. He just texted me and said he is COVERED IN IT!! I told him to NEVER give an estimate on a tree with a vine on it until he is certain it is not poison ivy again! Can I use gasoline to remove the urushoil from my tools/saws or what should I use?
> 
> View attachment 69947


Scotty, I use to use one of these when I was on the DOT tree crew, we took down some big stuff and needed to control some large wood. Amazing what control you can have. Plus this lets you run your rope keeping the wood in motion, and slowly braking it. You never want to dead fall or just stop a load on a rope. That shock loads the rope and then it will fail down the road with a surprisingly light load, and you'd be scratching your head. Cool video! Some nice speed line work too.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jul 11, 2012)

Leaves of 3, let them be.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 11, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Scotty...Thanks buddy, you got me scratchin' again!LOL
> 
> Hope you come out of the this Ivy free!


I think I am out of the woods, I must me immune to it.  The other two guys that worked the job with me are COVERED in it, and I was the one who was ripping it off of the tree.  Knock on wood, I didn't get any!


----------



## charly (Jul 11, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I think I am out of the woods, I must me immune to it. The other two guys that worked the job with me are COVERED in it, and I was the one who was ripping it off of the tree. Knock on wood, I didn't get any!


Good for you Scotty. You have to be relieved! I don't wish that on anyone!


----------



## charly (Jul 11, 2012)

I'll tell ya a quick poison Oak story. Working with a guy outside all day in the wind. I point out the poison Oak, about 20 feet away from where we would be working. My co-worker said he was highly allergic to it. Well it was windy with loose sand blowing around all day. The next day my co-worker walks into work. I took one look at him and honestly thought he had oil in a frying pan blow up and burn his hands and face! It was from the poison Oak, even though he didn't touch it, the sand blowing across the leaves and then contacting him must have been enough. His blisters were at least a 1/4 inch high. He was a mess. I never forgot that.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 11, 2012)

charly said:


> I'll tell ya a quick poison Oak story. Working with a guy outside all day in the wind. I point out the poison Oak, about 20 feet away from where we would be working. My co-worker said he was highly allergic to it. Well it was windy with loose sand blowing around all day. The next day my co-worker walks into work. I took one look at him and honestly thought he had oil in a frying pan blow up and burn his hands and face! It was from the poison Oak, even though he didn't touch it, the sand blowing across the leaves and then contacting him must have been enough. His blisters were at least a 1/4 inch high. He was a mess. I never forgot that.


 wow that is scary!  I honestly cannot believe I didn't get it all over me.  I was the one ripping it off of the tree, it splattered me in the face several times, it was all over my bare arms......not sure how I came out of it unscathed!  I'm gonna split some of that wood up tonight, all the "outer" bark and wood will be taken to the woods and dumped, I'll keep the inner splits for the stack.  My buddy ended up having to get a steroid shot, he told me he has PI on everything but his face and his you-know-what!


----------



## charly (Jul 11, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> wow that is scary! I honestly cannot believe I didn't get it all over me. I was the one ripping it off of the tree, it splattered me in the face several times, it was all over my bare arms......not sure how I came out of it unscathed! I'm gonna split some of that wood up tonight, all the "outer" bark and wood will be taken to the woods and dumped, I'll keep the inner splits for the stack. My buddy ended up having to get a steroid shot, he told me he has PI on everything but his face and his you-know-what!


Not good!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 11, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> wow that is scary! I honestly cannot believe I didn't get it all over me. I was the one ripping it off of the tree, it splattered me in the face several times, it was all over my bare arms......not sure how I came out of it unscathed! I'm gonna split some of that wood up tonight, all the "outer" bark and wood will be taken to the woods and dumped, I'll keep the inner splits for the stack. My buddy ended up having to get a steroid shot, he told me he has PI on everything but his face and his you-know-what!


 
Scotty is a lucky dog...Lucky dog...Lucky dog!!


----------



## ScotO (Jul 11, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Scotty is a lucky dog...Lucky dog...Lucky dog!!


 Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every now and then, Eatonpcat!


----------



## charly (Jul 11, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> wow that is scary! I honestly cannot believe I didn't get it all over me. I was the one ripping it off of the tree, it splattered me in the face several times, it was all over my bare arms......not sure how I came out of it unscathed! I'm gonna split some of that wood up tonight, all the "outer" bark and wood will be taken to the woods and dumped, I'll keep the inner splits for the stack. My buddy ended up having to get a steroid shot, he told me he has PI on everything but his face and his you-know-what!


I guess the worst thing must be when people have inhaled the smoke from burning it. That could probably kill you being allergic.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 12, 2012)

charly said:


> I guess the worst thing must be when people have inhaled the smoke from burning it. That could probably kill you being allergic.


 
Happened to a former Assistant Chief a few years back when we were doing a controlled burn of a field and there was some poison ivy along the stone wall . . . he is highly allergic and inhaled some of the smoke. Had to get medical treatment for it as it got into his throat and was quite bad . . . It was never to the point of being dangerous to his health . . . just he was mighty unhappy and quite miserable for a while.


----------



## charly (Jul 12, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Happened to a former Assistant Chief a few years back when we were doing a controlled burn of a field and there was some poison ivy along the stone wall . . . he is highly allergic and inhaled some of the smoke. Had to get medical treatment for it as it got into his throat and was quite bad . . . It was never to the point of being dangerous to his health . . . just he was mighty unhappy and quite miserable for a while.


A plant with authority


----------



## Thistle (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm in the woods 3-4 days a month year-round in my spare time & first time in over 20 yrs....it got me too. Last Wednesday afternoon did some cleanup at sister's house a couple miles away in 100 degree sunshine..Moved her temp fence to placate her psycho neighbor (long story - neighbor paid to have land surveyed,and she's not even the owner,but her weirdo brother is),raked up some trash &  junk in a 3 ft wide x 30 ft long strip in front of said fence on sister's property,there's poison ivy ALL over that area,plus a huge vine 5 ft north growing up the 6ft high chain link fence that's the border to Interstate 235 that goes through town.I was wearing long pants,boots & heavy gloves while working all around & ,hoeing/pulling/spraying that crap.


Took a cold salt bath that evening,no problems.Thurs morning went over there & finished the cleanup.Late Friday sometime started itching all over forearms,lower legs pretty good.Looks like I have measles.Reminds me of shingles which I had for 4 weeks in March 2000 & I wouldnt wish THAT on my worst enemy  Its fine for several hours then starts itching like mad again.Grrrr..... I can see a slight improvement today finally though.That salt brine soak burned like hell when I rinsed it off earlier.Especially with those little blisters.Time for more calamine it looks like,what a pain in the ass...


----------



## rdust (Jul 24, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> *My face looks like Rocky from the movie Mask.*..Or Rocky from the movie Rocky (Cut me Mick)


 
I was sure hoping you were joking as I was reading along! I almost got chills when I seen the picture of the ivy bush! 

I haven't had it in a long time but when I get it my face fits your description perfectly.  I always tell everyone I looked like the kid Rocky from Mask or my dad used to call me the elephant man. The time I got it that bad I was in a tree clearing a spot for a tree stand, hacking and wackin'! I now know a "little" better and do a decent job avoiding it. I've been finding myself around it a lot lately though which is a bit scary. 

Dennis will tell you all about how I "freak" out when I see it.


----------



## rdust (Jul 24, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Can I use gasoline to remove the urushoil from my tools/saws or what should I use?


 
I like to use brake cleaner for cleaning up my tools.  Cheap and cuts through the oil and grease well.  You can buy specific PI cleaners like tecnu.


----------



## bogydave (Jul 25, 2012)

I know it well from WV & PA as a kid. Sat in it once with shorts on.
Bet you will never forget what it looks like now.
Glad you're OK.
Bio-suit for me when I get around it. I'm glad there's none in Alaska


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 25, 2012)

Seems to be everywhere I look on my property this year, Glad I finally know what it looks like!


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 25, 2012)

bogydave said:


> I know it well from WV & PA as a kid. Sat in it once with shorts on.
> Bet you will never forget what it looks like now.
> Glad you're OK.
> Bio-suit for me when I get around it. *I'm glad there's none in Alaska*


 
On the other hand you have plenty of cow parsnip and Devil's Club . . . which seem pretty nasty.


----------



## bogydave (Jul 25, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> On the other hand you have plenty of cow parsnip and Devil's Club . . . which seem pretty nasty.


 
 Got into both the last time I cut wood. We call it "pushki", it was a cloudy day so all was OK.
Devils club got me a few times but the few thorns that got met, festered up in a few days & popped right out. We also have "stinging nettles". 
 Poison Ivy, Snakes, ticks, chiggers  , those are nasty things, Bears & mosquitoes are an irritant.


----------



## charly (Jul 26, 2012)

Thistle said:


> I'm in the woods 3-4 days a month year-round in my spare time & first time in over 20 yrs....it got me too. Last Wednesday afternoon did some cleanup at sister's house a couple miles away in 100 degree sunshine..Moved her temp fence to placate her psycho neighbor (long story - neighbor paid to have land surveyed,and she's not even the owner,but her weirdo brother is),raked up some trash & junk in a 3 ft wide x 30 ft long strip in front of said fence on sister's property,there's poison ivy ALL over that area,plus a huge vine 5 ft north growing up the 6ft high chain link fence that's the border to Interstate 235 that goes through town.I was wearing long pants,boots & heavy gloves while working all around & ,hoeing/pulling/spraying that crap.
> 
> 
> Took a cold salt bath that evening,no problems.Thurs morning went over there & finished the cleanup.Late Friday sometime started itching all over forearms,lower legs pretty good.Looks like I have measles.Reminds me of shingles which I had for 4 weeks in March 2000 & I wouldnt wish THAT on my worst enemy Its fine for several hours then starts itching like mad again.Grrrr..... I can see a slight improvement today finally though.That salt brine soak burned like hell when I rinsed it off earlier.Especially with those little blisters.Time for more calamine it looks like,what a pain in the ass...


Nasty stuff for sure. I worked around it 5 days a week when I was on a line clearance crew. I use to hate to unlace my climbing boots, figured they were covered in Ivy oil.


----------



## charly (Jul 28, 2012)

charly said:


> Nasty stuff for sure. I worked around it 5 days a week when I was on a line clearance crew. I use to hate to unlace my climbing boots, figured they were covered in Ivy oil.


I always wanted to get a tee shirt made , all white with the three leaves and underneath the leaves have it say "LET IT BE". Bet you'd get a lot of good stories once people saw the shirt!


----------



## Thistle (Jul 28, 2012)

My arms are very minor, lower legs got the worst of it,especially when they start itching again every 5-7 hours.Looks like they were sprayed with hot oil.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 28, 2012)

Thistle said:


> My arms are very minor, lower legs got the worst of it,especially when they start itching again every 5-7 hours.Looks like they were sprayed with hot oil.


 
Sorry my friend...Remeber, don't scratch that itch!


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 3, 2012)

bogydave said:


> I know it well from WV & PA as a kid. Sat in it once with shorts on.
> Bet you will never forget what it looks like now.
> Glad you're OK.
> Bio-suit for me when I get around it. I'm glad there's none in Alaska


 
Just another excellent reason for me to re-locate to Alaska! 

Can't even weed-wack around this place without getting it.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 3, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Just another excellent reason for me to re-locate to Alaska!
> 
> Can't even weed-wack around this place without getting it.


 
We have our down sides too ,with a few nasty plants,   Long-dark-cold winters, mosquitoes & isolated from the lower 48.
But "I'm knowing what you are digging". 

Every time I think about moving south, (usually mid or late winter) when I weigh the pros & cons, the pros for staying here are still winning.
This has been one of the cooler summers here, but I can handle it better than the heat.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 3, 2012)

I love playing in the snow and I work 3rd shift so I'm ok with the dark. 

Not sure how I'm gonna like the skeeters but hey, that's life!


----------



## HeatsTwice (Aug 7, 2012)

Here in California, poisen oak is everywhere. When ever I score wood in the forest, I can't avoid contacting PO. Over the years, I have found the best solution is to wash thouroghly with mechanics hand degreaser. The big orange bottle which has pumice in it is very inexpensive. It turns out that PO oil has the viscosity of grease although its invisiable. Thats why it spreads so easily. Try putting some grease on your hand in the morning, it will be all over your body by night - to see what I mean.

Now I don't even think about entering PO patches knowing that I can get it all off with a shower and this stuff:

http://www.heavydutystore.com/fast-orange-hand-cleaner-c-766.html


----------

